# Say hello to Sasha



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

After the sad and untimely loss of Bramble (that's him in the avatar), meet Sasha, rescued from a rescue centre! We really missed having a dog over the Summer in the van.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations! Well done for using a rescue centre rather than encouraging commercial interbreeding

Malcolm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello Sasha.
We have three rescue dogs Two shelties and a husky.

Dave p


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Lovely dog is she some kind of lurcher/saluki/greyhound mix? Whatever she is enjoy having her. x


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Saluki plus various unknown!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Saluki plus various unknown!


Ooooooooh I was partly right then lol


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

She looks very elegant  Have lots of fun with her.

Sue


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Simba say's woof :dog:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Lovely dog. Mrs Deluxe fosters dogs for the local rescue centre and also helps with the re-homing. Your Sasha looks very similar to a GSD/Husky/Rottie cross that we fostered, also named Sahsa. Gorgeous.......... 

Good to see so many people going for rescue dogs. Cheers!


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

We also have a cracking saluki plus "? " rescue dog!!

Very friendly and great company, unless you happen to be a rabbit, squirrel, deer or for some unknown reason human female with long dark hair (I would probably guess his former life may be implicated here..) 

I think you've made a great choice!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations. She looks very graceful. Our Pom (someone at the rescue home named her Pomegranate!) is another hound mix - we think ridgeback x lurcher or greyhound - very elegant with a hell of a lot of ridgeback power. Recall is dreadful around any small animal she can chase, but strangely she is great around small dogs (who tend to hold court in my experience). She's 14 months now and I haven't seen even a tiny sign of aggression in her. The lurcher/greyhound bit means she loves to laze on the sofa a lot. At this moment she is winging loudly because she has lost her Kong under the sofa yet again!

Have fun with your new pal.

Lesley


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Sasha says woof - actually she doesn't, she's very quiet, loves lazing on the sofa and is like a little whirlwind outdoors, we love to watch her run on the beach (although the seagulls may not like it) and now have her passport.

And she comes when called . Result!

Mind you I reckon she'd just watch a burglar come in here, wag her tail and go back to sleep. :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

She's gorgeous, enjoy each others company


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She is gorgeous 

I see lots of happy times ahead

So pleased with your news

Would not be so sure on the burglar 

Give her time and watch this space :lol:  

Aldra


----------

